# Weekly competition 2011-31



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F R2 U' F' R' F R
*2. *R2 F2 U R2 U' R F
*3. *U' R' U' R2 U' F2
*4. *R' F' R2 F' R2 F U R'
*5. *F2 R' F' U F2 U' F R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L B' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B D F R U' L' D B2 F2
*2. *D' L B2 U' R U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' D' B D B' U2 R' U'
*3. *L2 R' F' D' B' D' U L2 F' L U L' B L B2 U' F U'
*4. *F U' L U' F' D' F2 D F U B D2 B2 L2 U L2 U R
*5. *F' D L F R' B' L2 F D' F' D2 R' U2 L2 F D' U L

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' R2 B2 F2 D' Rw2 U2 R2 D2 Uw U L B' F L' B2 F2 D' Uw' L' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw' B U2 R2 Fw2 L D' Rw Fw' Rw2 R U Rw2 R' U L2 U
*2. *F Rw B D' Uw2 U L F' D' U' L2 R2 F D2 Fw' R' Fw R2 F' L2 Fw L' Fw2 L2 R D L U' R' U' R' Uw U2 Fw D R' B2 L D R
*3. *R2 Uw U2 Rw2 B' D2 B2 Uw Fw Rw Uw2 F2 L Uw2 U' L' Rw D2 R2 D Uw' U R' U R' F2 Uw R Uw' R' U2 F Uw' R' D2 B' Fw' F' D' Rw
*4. *Uw2 U' L F U2 L D' Fw F' D Fw F D L2 D2 B2 R B' R Fw D2 Uw U' F2 D F2 U' Fw U L' B2 Uw2 R Fw' F2 R F L2 D Rw'
*5. *Rw' R' B2 Uw' B Fw2 U Rw' Fw R Uw F2 L R B' U B' Fw R2 Fw2 F D2 Fw' L' U B' F' Rw2 R2 D2 B U B2 D2 L U2 Fw' R' U' F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw Rw' D2 R' D Uw2 Fw Dw2 Lw' Fw' D B' Bw' L' R' D2 Dw2 Fw2 F2 Rw Uw Fw F' Lw Rw R D2 B F L2 B2 Fw Rw' F2 Dw B' F D U Lw2 Rw Fw Dw' U Lw Dw Bw2 L Uw2 R' Bw Fw2 F' Dw' Uw L2 Rw2 R' Bw' Uw
*2. *L' Uw' Rw D' U2 F Uw' Lw D' U Bw' Fw2 Lw' Dw Uw' Fw2 D' Bw Uw' R B' Rw' D Bw F Rw R' Dw2 U2 F' U F' Dw R' B' Bw Fw2 Lw2 Rw F Dw2 Uw Fw Lw B2 Rw' R2 D R Uw' Bw' Fw' Uw Fw Lw B2 Rw2 Dw B' Bw'
*3. *Rw2 U2 F Dw2 L U2 Bw' U2 R B2 Bw2 L' Lw R2 B2 D2 Uw Bw Fw' F U' L Dw F' U Bw2 L2 Fw U2 B2 U' Bw Dw2 Uw U' Rw2 B2 Uw' L' Rw2 Bw' Fw' Dw L' Lw2 R2 Bw' F' Dw Fw R Fw2 Dw' R' D' B Fw2 L Bw' U'
*4. *R' Uw U2 B2 Fw' F L2 Dw2 Uw' Fw' L Dw2 Bw2 U2 L' Lw2 Rw' D R F' Lw' B2 Uw' Lw2 Rw' R Fw' Dw2 Uw' Bw Rw' R2 B' L R Fw F D Uw2 L' D2 B' F2 Rw2 R' Fw Uw2 U' Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 U2 Lw' R2 Fw D2 Fw Dw' Rw D
*5. *Bw' Lw' U' B' Lw Rw' R2 B' Fw2 F' Uw R2 F R2 U' L' D2 Dw2 Lw R' D Dw U' F2 U' Lw2 Dw Uw' Lw' B U' B R' B' L Bw Dw2 Uw Lw Bw2 D U2 Lw2 U L2 U2 F Dw2 Uw F' Lw2 R B Bw2 D2 Rw R' B' Rw Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U2 3F2 2L' 2R B2 F2 2D 2R 2D U B2 2U' B 3F2 2L 2D 3F2 2L 3R2 B2 3F 2R D2 U 2R2 3F2 D 2D 2U2 L 2D 2F2 3R2 2D2 3R' 2F2 2D 3F 2U' 2R B' 2F' 2D' 2B 2F 3U2 B 3F 2D U2 L 2L' 2F' 3U2 2L' U' 3R' 2R' 2F' 2L' 2R' 3U B 2B' 3F2 D2 2R 3F2 2F' 3R' D2 2U' 2B' 2D B 2B' 3F' L' B' R
*2. *2D2 U L2 3R D' 3R2 2F2 2D' 2F 2D2 U2 2L' B2 R' B 3U 3F' 2D 2F2 D 2U2 2B 2D' 2U U F2 2L 3R D 2U U' B2 2D2 B 3F 2R 2D 3U' 2F' 2U' U 2L' D2 3U 2U' U2 2B' F' 2L2 R B L2 R2 U' B' 2L' D F 2U2 L 3R2 F' 3U2 2L' 3R 2R2 R D 2L' 3R' 2R' U2 B' D2 2L 2F2 D 2U 2R2 F2
*3. *F R 2U 3R' 2B F2 D' 2L 3F' 2D2 3F' 2D2 3R 2R' 2B' 2R' 2B D2 U F D2 2B2 3F 2L2 F 2U2 2L R 3F' F' D2 3U R' D2 2D2 U' L U 3F2 2F' L2 2U' B L 2R 2D 2U 3F' 2L' U' 2L' 2R' F D 2R2 3U2 3F 2R B' 2R 2F R' D' 3U' R2 D 2D' U2 2L2 3R F' 3R2 R D' 2R' D' 2U 2R2 D' 2U
*4. *2D' 2L2 F 3U2 2F' 2U2 U2 3R2 2R 2U2 2F2 2R' D 3F2 3U2 2B' D 2D 3U L' 2L2 3U2 2B2 F2 2R U 3R' 2R2 2D U' 2F L' 3R2 2R2 F D2 3F 2F2 R' B 3F2 3R2 D2 U2 3F2 R2 3U F' R 2F2 L' U2 2B 3U2 L' D2 U' B2 D U B' D 2D2 3U U L2 R 3F' U' 3R' F' 3R R D L 3F2 D2 3R B2 2U2
*5. *3U U' 2R' D' 2U' 2L2 F2 2L 3R 3F 2F 3R2 U' 2B' 2F2 2L2 2R2 R' 2B2 2R2 3U2 2U' 2R2 3U2 B' 3U L 3R 3U' 2B2 L 2B 2L' R B U' L' 2D 2L' U' 2B D 2R2 2D2 2L' 2D B' 2L2 D 2D' U' 2B L' 3R' 2R' B 3U2 B2 2L' 2D' L 2U' 3R2 U 2L' R2 2U2 2B 2R' F2 L 2L2 2D R2 U' F' D2 2U2 2R R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B' 3D' 2U 2R' 3U' R2 B2 2B2 F2 2D' 3D' 3F' L2 3B F2 U 2B 2F 2L' 3R R 2D2 3B 2F2 D 3B' 3F' 2U2 3F D' 2U B' L' F' 2D2 R2 F' 3R' 2F2 3R2 2U' 3F 3D 3B 3U2 2R' 3D2 R2 2U 3B2 3L' 3D' B2 L' 2R' 2B' 3F 2R 2D2 B' 2L' F2 R' 3D2 3U2 L 3L2 3F 2L' 3D 2B' 3D 3R' 2U 2L 3R' 2B' 2F 2D2 2B2 3F' 3L 3F' 2L2 D2 2U F 2R B R2 2U' 3B2 3L' R 2U' 3B' F2 3U' R 3D2
*2. *3B' 3D2 3L 2R2 3B' 2L' 2U' 3L2 3R2 R 2B R B2 L2 3R' 2D L' 2L' 3F2 3D R2 B' 3B 2L2 3D U B 2B 2F' 3U2 F U 3F' 2D2 3F' R' 3U 3B 2R' B 2B' 3B 2R' 2U' 3L 3U 2R' F' 2L2 2D 3B' 2F 3U' 2U 2F 2D L 3L' U' 2L' U 2B 2R' 3B 2U2 B' L 2D2 3D2 2U2 U2 3R U' F' D' U L' 2U2 R' 2D 3D' R2 D U2 3R2 B2 L2 3R2 3F F' U R 2B2 R D U B' 3D2 3F U2
*3. *2B2 U 3F 2R 3D2 3U2 2U' U2 L2 3R 2R' 2D 2B U' 3R2 3D2 2R2 2D' 2R' F' 2U2 2R' D 3B 3F D' 2B 2F2 F2 2D 2R2 U2 2R' B2 3B 3F F' R' 2B2 3F2 2F2 F2 2D 2U B2 F2 U2 3B2 3L2 B F' 3R2 3F' R2 3D2 U 2B' 3B F' 3L 3B' 3F2 F2 2L' 3F' 2F 2R2 R2 3F 3L' 3F2 2F2 F2 2D U2 3B2 3R2 B 2B2 3B 2L 2F' D 3B2 R 3U R 2D' 3L2 R' 2D 2L2 R' 2D' 2U' R' 2F' 3L2 3R' 3D2
*4. *3B2 3F 3U' L2 2F' F' D 2D 3U 3R 2R B2 L 2R2 R' 3U2 3B R' 2D R' 3U2 F' 3U' 3B 2F2 F 2R R2 2U' R F 3U2 L2 3L2 3D U' 3L' 2U' 2F F2 3R 2U B' 2B F2 3L2 2R2 3F2 2D 3F R 3D2 3B 3U' 2L' B F2 2D 3L 3F' 3L' F' R' 2F2 2U 3L 2U' 3L' D' 3D2 2U U' L' 2L2 2U' 2L2 3R2 2D2 2R2 F' 2R' D' 3B2 U' 3L' 2F F' 2D' 3R R 2D2 2U2 2B' 2R 3D L D' B 2U' L
*5. *3D' 3R B' U2 3L 3B2 D' 2D2 2U 2F' 3U 2L 3B 2F 3D 2L2 3B2 L2 2U B2 3B' F2 3R 2R2 3D R' 2D 3D 3L' 3R 3U 2U2 2B D 3B 3F2 3R' B2 2B' 3B' U2 B' 3F' F' R 2D 3D2 3U2 3L D2 2F U 3L2 3B 3R 3F' L 2F2 2U 3B' R 3F 3L' B2 2F2 3L' 3D' 2B' 2U2 2L' F' D' 2D2 3U' 2U2 2B 3U2 2U2 L' 3D 3U U2 2L 2D B 2F 3L' 3R2 D' 3U' 2U2 3R' R2 2D 2F 2U 3L' 2U' 2F2 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U R' F R2 F R U F
*2. *U R' F R2 F2 U R' F' R2
*3. *F' U F R' U R F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B2 F R F' U2 F2 R U2 R2 F' D' B U2 L' U B U2
*2. *R B L2 U R' U F2 L' R B2 R B' R2 F2 R' B' L2 R'
*3. *F D L2 F' U2 B2 L' D L F R2 D2 B2 L D B' F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Uw2 U B' Fw' F D2 B' Rw' Fw Uw2 F2 D2 L' U2 B Fw F' D' U2 Rw Uw2 R' D' F L Uw2 U' B L Rw2 R U L2 R' Fw2 F2 Uw L R2
*2. *Fw' L R' Uw B' R Fw' F2 L' Uw Fw' U' B L2 R' Fw2 Uw U2 F2 Uw' Rw R' D2 Uw2 R D Rw' U2 B' F Uw U' F' R D Uw L Uw Fw U'
*3. *Rw B2 F L B2 Rw' R2 Uw' L' U B Fw' F D' Rw' D' F2 Rw D Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw R' F2 R2 D Fw D U' B Fw' F D Uw2 B' F L2 D F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 Uw' L2 Lw' Rw' R B2 Bw2 Lw' R' Uw U2 L Bw U B2 R B F D2 L Lw2 B' Bw' Fw2 L R2 Fw2 Dw' B2 Fw2 F' Lw2 D Uw U2 R' Dw2 Uw Fw L' Bw' D2 B' Lw2 Uw R2 D' F2 R Dw' Bw2 Dw R2 Uw' R2 Uw2 F2 Dw'
*2. *Rw' Dw2 Lw D Uw2 Fw' D' B Fw2 L' U2 L2 Lw2 Dw' Uw U2 Bw Dw' Rw Dw L2 Dw2 Lw' D' R2 Dw Bw' D Lw' F2 Rw Dw Uw' Rw2 R2 B2 Bw2 Dw' Fw2 U' B Bw F2 U' Fw2 Dw L D2 F2 D' R2 Uw' B2 Bw' Lw2 R' Bw' Dw Uw2 R'
*3. *U2 R Uw' B R' D' F2 Uw2 U2 R' Fw2 L Rw U' R B2 Fw F2 Dw2 Uw' F2 L2 B' Dw Uw' B2 L2 Rw2 D Uw2 Lw2 R' U' Rw B2 L2 Fw2 R' B Bw L' R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' R Dw' Rw2 Fw Rw' F' Dw Uw2 U' F D2 R2 F' Dw2 L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' L B2 F 2D' L2 3U' 2B' 2D' R2 2F 3U 2U2 2L2 R2 3U2 2L' 2R2 B' 2F' F2 L2 2L 2B' R 3F' 2U B2 F2 2D U' 2B2 D2 2F' 3U 2U 2B 3R' R D2 L U2 2L2 2R2 B' 2R B2 L R D2 L 3R R 2F2 2D 2B' R' 2D' U F2 D 2D' U2 2F D' 3F2 L2 2L' 2B2 3U2 U' 3F 3R 2D2 2R2 2U U' 2R 2F' R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' 3F' 3R' 3B' 2D' U2 3L' 3R' 3U L 2F' 3U2 2U 2L2 3L' 2R2 R2 B 3F' U2 L2 D' B2 2F2 2U' R2 D2 2L' 3R' U 3R B2 U L' 2R' 3U2 B2 2R' 2U2 2F' 2D' 3U' 3R' 2D 3D' 3B2 F 3L2 U' B' 2U' B' 2L' 3R2 R2 2F 3R' 2R B 3D 2U2 3B' D2 U' 3R2 2D2 U 3B2 3F' 3R' 2R2 D2 U' 2F2 L2 F2 2L' 2D 2B2 F2 L 2L 2R2 R B' 3L R' 2U R 3U2 2B 2F 2L F' R2 3U 2U' U F2 U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D2 R B L2 D L2 F2 D R' D2 B' L' B2 D' U' B U'
*2. *B R D2 U2 B' U' R' D' U2 B' D R2 F2 D2 B U L
*3. *L' B2 R' B' F D R U2 B2 R2 U F R D2 R' D' U2 F'
*4. *B' L' D' B U F R' F' L' R F2 R2 B U L B U
*5. *B' F' D' U' B' F U R' U2 R F' L2 B R2 D R F2
*6. *U2 B U' R' U' F L2 R2 D2 U' F2 D2 L R2 U' L U2 L2
*7. *L2 F L' B2 F U' B' R D' U L' R2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2
*8. *F R F2 L F U2 R B D B L D' F2 U2 R' D' L2 U2
*9. *R' F' U B L D' F D2 L' F R' D2 R D L' D' U' R'
*10. *R' D2 U B2 U F U L D R' U F2 L' R2 B2 D' B U'
*11. *U2 L' U2 R' U' R2 F' L' D' B2 D U B' R' D' R' F2 U
*12. *R2 B' R D F2 L R' F2 L2 U' F' D B' F' D2 U' B' D'
*13. *B' L' U2 L2 R2 D R F R' F' L B2 D L2 D' F L' U
*14. *L' D B2 D2 L B' L R D' B L2 F2 R2 D2 B' R D' U
*15. *F' U R' F' L R' U' F' R' B L' D' U2 L R2 F' L R'
*16. *B' L U2 B' L2 F' R2 B R' B2 R' B D F L' D B2 U2
*17. *D' U2 L' R2 U L D2 R' F' D U' R2 B2 F' D R' U2 B2
*18. *D' R' B D2 F R2 B R' D' B' L F' L' R2 U L' R U'
*19. *F D2 U' R D U L2 U' B' L' D2 R' F L' R2 D' R2
*20. *L R2 U R' F2 R' D B' R B2 L U2 B' R B' D B2 R2
*21. *L' B2 L2 B' R D L2 F' L2 U2 L' D' U2 B D F2 D2
*22. *F2 R' U R2 B L B2 F' D2 U' B' U L D L D' B2
*23. *D' L F D' R2 B' F D' B' L D2 U L F' R B U' R U'
*24. *L' F L B F' L U2 R F2 R2 B2 R2 U B' L2 D L2
*25. *B' U2 F' L2 R U' B' L' U2 L2 F U2 B U' B2 U' R' U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' F2 U B' R2 D' R F2 U2 R' U' B' U2 F2 D U2 R' F
*2. *F2 U2 B' U' F U R D L' U F2 R D L D' U L U
*3. *F2 L R' F' U' B2 D F U' R2 B' F2 R2 B2 D' U B U2
*4. *U2 F D' B' L' R' U B2 F2 D B' F D' R2 D' L' D F'
*5. *B2 D L' F L U2 L' B2 R2 U2 B' L F' L2 R2 D R U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' D L F2 R D' L' D' U2 R' B2 R' B2 D' R' F' D' R'
*2. *L R U' L' R2 D2 L F U2 F' U B L U' L U2 F' U2
*3. *U B2 U R' U2 L' D' F' L R' U L' U2 R' D' L2 F2 U
*4. *F' U2 F L R B2 R2 U' F' L R D' F' L R' U B R'
*5. *F D' R D2 B' L D L' U' B' D B F' U2 F L D' L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R D L2 B2 L U2 B' F L B' L' R2 B' L2 R' D2 R' F2
*2. *F2 L' U F L2 B D2 U' L D' B D' L' B F R B R'
*3. *B' F2 D2 B2 L2 R' B2 F' R U B2 L' D B' R U2 B2 F' U'
*4. *U L F' U2 F2 R2 D' U L2 U' R' B' L' D2 F2 D B' D'
*5. *D2 B2 U2 R' B' L2 B D' L2 D2 F L R B2 U2 B2 R' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 B' U' B' D B' U L B D' B F' L B R2 B' U2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F2 R' U2 F' R' U' F2 U2
*3. *R B' F U2 R' B2 F' D2 B R' B' F2 D B' R D2 B2 U2
*4. *Uw2 B L2 B' L2 Fw F2 Uw' F2 Rw' D Rw Fw2 D2 F R U L' D R Fw' L D2 B' D' F2 U' Fw' Rw' B Uw' Rw D F' D2 U' Fw2 Uw Rw R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U R' F2 R' F R2 U F'
*3. *U L' F2 D' L' R D2 U2 R2 D B U2 B L' F2 L' B R
*4. *U2 Fw2 U Fw' Uw2 R Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U' Rw' R B Fw F' R Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 F L2 Rw' F Uw' U2 Rw2 D' R' D2 Uw' Rw' U2 Rw' Fw2 F2 L2
*5. *U2 R' B2 Fw' F' U2 F' R' F2 Lw2 Fw' Lw Rw' Fw F2 U2 Fw2 F' Uw' Lw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw' R D Bw Fw F' Lw R2 Bw' D Dw2 U' Rw2 D' Bw2 Lw' R2 U' R Fw' Uw2 F Dw2 B' D2 Bw L2 Rw U L2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' R2 D' F' Dw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' B' U' B R' U' R l' r u
*2. *L R' L' U B U B' r' b
*3. *B R B' R L' R B' r' b'
*4. *L B' L U B U L' B U l' r
*5. *U L' U L B L' U R l r

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,0) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,1) (-3,1) (6,5) (3,0) (3,3) (6,5) (-2,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (6,2) (0,2) (0,2) (1,0) (2,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,3) (6,-3) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (2,3) (-4,0) (4,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-4,0) (-2,1) (6,5) (3,0) (-4,3) (6,3) (0,4)
*3. *(0,0) (-3,-3) (3,0) (3,5) (0,4) (3,4) (0,3) (6,4) (-1,0) (-1,4) (6,2) (0,5) (6,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (6,4) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-1) (-3,6) (0,4) (3,3) (0,3) (6,1) (0,5) (6,4) (3,0) (5,0) (4,4) (0,2) (2,1) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (6,0)
*5. *(0,-3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-1,0) (-3,4) (0,3) (6,0) (5,4) (0,2) (-2,5) (-4,0) (-4,1) (0,4) (4,0) (2,2) (0,4) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R F' R L B L B R F R' B F' L' B' F' B F R F' B' L F' L' R L'
*2. *R L F R B R' B' F' B F B R B' F' R' F' L F' R' L B R' B' L' R
*3. *F' R L F R F' B R' B' L' B R' L' B R L' F' R B' L F' R B' F' R
*4. *B' L R L' R' F' B' L F' L F' L F' B L' B' R' B L' B L' R F B F'
*5. *F' L B' R L F' B' F B' L' R' L' B' F L' R' F B' L' R' F' R B' F' L'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 29, 2011)

Slowturning 2x2: (5.47), 3.23, 4.98, 4.17, (1.24) = 4.13
2x2 BLD: 29.30, DNS, DNS


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 30, 2011)

3x3OH: 34.64, (51.85), (27.08), 33.29, 28.03 = 31.99 ave5


----------



## Alastaire (Jul 30, 2011)

3x3OH: 34.64, (51.85), (27.08), 33.29, 28.03 = 31.99 ave5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> 3x3OH: 34.64, (51.85), (27.08), 33.29, 28.03 = 31.99 ave5


 


Alastaire said:


> 3x3OH: 34.64, (51.85), (27.08), 33.29, 28.03 = 31.99 ave5


 
Why are these exactly the same?


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Why are these exactly the same?


 
I have no idea. I don't know who that person is. They copied my times or something, not sure.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 30, 2011)

FMC: 29 moves



Spoiler



D2 B' F U' F' R2 F U' R B' R B R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 F' U2 R B R' U' B' L U2

D2 B' F U' F' R2 [2x2x2+pair]
F U' F' [Pseudo 2x2x3]

Switch to inverse:
U2 L' [2x2x3+pair]
B U R B' R' [Leaving 4C3E]
U2 F R2 B' R' B R' F' [Leaving 3C]

Which gives this skeleton:
D2 B' F U' F' R2 F U' R B' R B R2.F' U2 R B R' U' B' L U2

Insert at dot: R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (One move cancel)

At least sub-30 again.


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 31, 2011)

*3x3:* 16.22, 15.16, (24.55), (13.10), 18.03 ==>> *16.47*
*4x4:* 1:55.05, 2:07.31, (2:11.29), (1:52.79), 2:06.81 ==>>*2:03.06*
*7x7:* (8:35.44), 9:24.33, 8:35.61, (9:36.81), 8:40.23 ==>> *8:53.39*

100th post  also full step personal best on solve 4 for the 3x3.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.60, 7.68, 5.65, (4.01), (5.89) => *5.38*
_CMLL. I tried ortega on the second solve, though, and failed. The 4.01 was Guimond method._
*3x3:* 14.09, 14.68, (15.47), 14.19, (13.27) => *14.32*
_Pretty consistent for me, but sadly, no sub-13s and only one sub-14 
But I'm satisfied._
*3x3 fewest moves : 39 HTM/ 34 STM- my PB! *


Spoiler



Roux block: F R D2 F' L' F -- 6 moves total
x2 z'
Second block (non matching) and corner control: M' U' r U' r U2 r U' R' -- 15 moves total
CMLL and influencing LSE- solving L/R edges: U' r U R' U R U2 r' -- 23 moves total
Commutator to finish off: U2 M U' M' D2 M U M' D2 U' R' -- 34 moves total
34 moves STM! My PB!

without funny text so you can put it in alg.garron.us
F R D2 F' L' F
x2 z'
M' U' r U' r U2 r U' R'
U' r U R' U R U2 r'
U2 M U' M' D2 M U M' D2 U' R'
*Without rotations...*
F R D2 F' L' F E' R' u R' u R2 u R' U' R' u R U' R U R2 u' R2 E R' E' L2 E R E' L2 R' U'
and counting HTM... 39 HTM.


_I'm really happy with this solution. I know most of you wouldn't be, but since I rarely do FMC, and I use Roux, I'm proud of it. The commutator thingy at the end was cool as well... And also the quarter-turn non-matching blocks._


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 31, 2011)

3x3:[12.92, 13.95, 12.22, 11.85, 12.40] 12.51 avg5
2x2:[3.10, 3.39, 3.50, 3.74, 1.93] 3.33 avg5


----------



## jave (Aug 1, 2011)

2x2x2 = 7.64, 8.23, 9.99, 7.87, 4.89
3x3x3 = 27.51, 23.19, 25.58, 21.71, 24.20
4x4x4 = 1:36.27, 1:43.15, 1:34.43, 1:46.13, 1:40.63
5x5x5 = 3:15.30, 3:52.83, 2:45.96, 3:06.36, 3:08.08
3x3x3 BLD = DNF, DNF, DNF
3x3x3 OH = avg5 47

(actually i edited this post, but when i tried to save the changes, there was an error in connection, so i lost the times for my 3x3x3 OH. i can't remember the times nor the average, i just know it was roughly 47 secs for average 5  )


----------



## cube fan (Aug 1, 2011)

3x3x3:21.70 20.12 16.07 20.48 16.79.The average result expect best and worst:19.13.A few days didn't prepare.


----------



## Stini (Aug 1, 2011)

*FMC: 28 HTM*



Spoiler



Quite stupid solution I found in about 10 mins.
2x2x2: F D2 B' U' R2
Siamese 2x2x3: U' B F' L F
3rd pair: U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
4rd pair and skip: U R' U2 R U B' R B R' U2


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 1, 2011)

3x3: 26.28, (29.45), (21.27), 24.82, 26.22

*25.77*


----------



## irontwig (Aug 1, 2011)

Stini said:


> *FMC: 28 HTM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! lolsolution though


----------



## emolover (Aug 1, 2011)

2x2: 4.88 
4.63, 4.70, 8.21, 5.31, 1.73
My hands are cold.
4x4: 1:17.42
1:25.90, 1:16.56, 1:18.07, 1:07.13, 1:17.64
Bad but its my warm up for race to sub 1.
FMC: 54


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 B' U' B' D B' U L B D' B F' L B R2 B' U2 R'

2x2: x F U' B2 F' U F2 (6)

2x3: z2 x' R F R' F R U' F2 U2 F' (15) 

F2L finish:R' F' U2 F R' U' B U2 B' U'F' U2 F U' F' U F (32)

OLL: y' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' (42)

PLL: R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' (54)

First ever sub 60!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 2, 2011)

kinda have lost interest, but that happened along time ago

3x3 avg- 19.48
(15.75), 18.25, 19.44, 20.20, (23.75)

2x2 avg- 4.89
5.67, 4.38, (5.88), 4.64, (2.32)
much better than i was expecting it would be


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 2, 2011)

2x2: 5.92, 6.03, 6.63, 5.30, 3.23=5.75
3x3:19.84, 24.77, 19.48, 18.82, 21.67=20.33


----------



## guusrs (Aug 2, 2011)

fmc: 26



Spoiler



solution: L2 R2 U' L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' R' U' R2 B2 R' B' L' D U2 R2 U' D' B' D' F R' (26)

On inverse scramble
pre-scramble moves [R2 L2]
all but 3 corners: R F' D B D U R2 U2 D' L B R B2 R2 U R @ U' (17+2) 
pre-move correction: R2 L2
at @ insert L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2
NB after 8 moves I decided to do pre-moves R2 L2



welcome back Stini!
Tomoaki, congratz with your 1st place at FMC at Japan Open and your wonderful 20-move solution at Per's FMC #356!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 2, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 9.55, 9.62, 9.35, 8.01, 6.94 = *8.97*
_comment:_ Sub 9 is a good result for me
*3x3x3:* 22.41, 24.70, 20.51, 26.12, 22.52 = *23.21*
_comment:_ Meh 
*4x4x4:* 1:48.81, 2:04.32, 1:45.09, 2:22.15, 1:50.36 = *1:50.36*
_comment:_ Only switch to Yau a few days ago so very pleased since I have caught up with my old times already
*5x5x5:* 3:31.88, 3:47.79, 3:33.49, 3:23.70, 3:45.43 = *3:36.93*
*6x6x6:* 9:47.43, 7:34.24, 8:06.62, 8:22.48, 8:44.10 = *8:24.40*
_comment:_ pb single and average
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:04.06
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:32.14*
_comment:_ Both relays are shocking results!
*Clock:* 20.74, 21.90, 31.72, 25.48, 22.56 = *23.31*
_comment:_ started promisingly

more coming...


----------



## jzengg (Aug 2, 2011)

3x3: 13.32, 14.61, (13.05), (15.56), 14.01
average 13.98


----------



## RoQRt (Aug 2, 2011)

*3x3:* (13.40), (15.87), 15.16, 14.91, 14.50 *= 14.86*


----------



## Alan Chang (Aug 3, 2011)

*3x3*: 13.69, 13.02, 16.45, 15.92, 15.72 = 15.11


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 3, 2011)

2x2: 2.12, 2.57, 1.16, 2.03, 0.97 = 1.77
3x3: 10.16, 9.44, 8.81, 9.71, 11.42 = 9.77
4x4: 44.41, 48.78, 46.78, 1:01.33, 45.18 = 46.91
5x5: 1:33.34, 1:25.30, 1:35.99, 1:31.46, 1:40.34 = 1:33.60
2x2 BLD: 13.17+, DNF(31.06), 10.32 = 10.32
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:41.05), 1:18.10, 1:15.70 =1:15.70
4x4 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 21.07, 20.82, 17.07, 31.91, 19.78 = 20.56
2-4 relay: 1:08.14
2-5 relay: 2:38.72
Clock:
Megaminx: 52.26, 49.59, 50.81, 51.39, 53.41 = 51.49
Pyraminx: 3.69, 2.90, 3.22, 4.07, 4.11 = 3.66
Square-1:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 3, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 33.05 [ 11], 32.84 [ 12], 32.07 [ 12] = *32.07* consistent times, but the second was actually 30.84 +2
*3x3BLD:* DNF [1:40.88, 24], 2:13.60 [ 52], 1:33.51 [ 30] = *1:33.51* good
*4x4BLD:* 7:39.15 [ 4:38], 7:35.74 [ 4:06], DNF [8:29.30, 4:58] = *7:35.74* no sub-7 this week . Still ok.
*5x5BLD:* 14:37.72 [ 8:15], DNF [15:41.70, 7:45], DNF [14:03.56, 7:00] = *14:37.72* Good and all three attempts sub-16.
*6x6BLD:* 33:59 [ 17:37] = *33:59*   !! PB with almost 2 min
*7x7BLD:* DNF [53:24, 30:30] = *DNF* so fast, both memo and exec . Only +centers were wrong, but lots of them .
*Multi:* *6/11 = 1* in 58:08 [37:30]. First time I don't dnf an 11-attempt. Actually I had more time left, I sat a couple of minutes 
trying to remember corners of one cube. 6 of 11 may perhaps not be so good, but three cubes were only one error and the last
one was a L-move too much, so perhaps also one error. All in all not dissatisfied with this attempt.

Done BLD

*3x3*: 2:02.73, 1:49.96, 1:57.19, 1:53.34, 1:43.87 = *1:53.49*
Somewhat better accuracy than in this weeks bld-thread . Actually better avg than when I had 20 solves .
*4x4*: DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* Four close and one bad. Tried to go extra fast.
*5x5*: DNF, 14:10, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 4, 2011)

2x2x2 : (8.59) 11.78 14.63 (16.00) 15.43 = 13.95
3x3x3 : 30.21 (27.96) 29.63 (35.69) 29.93 = 29.92
4x4x4 : (1:45.41) 1:57.59 (2:11.78) 1:50.38 1:49.90 = 1:52.62
3x3x3OH : (1:23.34) 1:02.05 1:16.55 59.71 (54.15) = 1:06.10

Done Blindfolded:
Clock : 2:45.61 3:20.03 (DNF) (2:15.06) 2:32.97 = 2:52.87

FMC: DNF
Found good start but not good continuation
2x2x3: D F' B' R2 D U2 L B2


----------



## mande (Aug 4, 2011)

3x3: (15.79), 21.14, 18.44, (DNF), 17.97 = 19.18
FMC: 35 moves



Spoiler



Solution: F R' B2 R D2 U2 F' R2 F' U R2 L' U2 L U' R' U' R L F2 R' F' R F' L' F' U' L R' F2 L' R U' F U

2x2x2: F R' B2 R D2
2x cross: U2 F' R2 F' U R2
F2L - 1 edge: L' U2 L U' R' U' R
Leave 3 edges: L F2 R' F' R F' L'
Last 3 edges: F' U' L R' F2 L' R U' F U

Found this solution in the first 15 minutes...got nothing better after that


----------



## Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

*2x2x2* 5.33, 3.08, (6.27), 4.59, (2.28) = *4.33*
*3x3x3* (14.09), 16.16, 17.36, (17.46,) 16.02 = *16.51* 
*4x4x4* 1:20.17, 1:25.07, 1:21.42, (7:32.42)[Pop], (1:17.18) = *1.22.22* 
*5x5x5* (3:00.44), 2:39.83, 2:51.04, (2:33.23), 2:52.09 = *2:47.65* 
*6x6x6* (5:46.87), 5:40.70, (5:12.18), 5:19.84, 5:34.53 = *5:31.69* 
*7x7x7* (8:56.73), 9:00.40, (9:57.19), 9:21.23, 9:13.53 = *9:11.72* 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* DNF, (35.61), 37.75 = *35.61* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* DNF, 2:45.27, DNF = *2:45.27* 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* = *2/2 10:50.21* 
*3x3x3 One Handed* 39.04, 40.11, 46.68, 45.56, 40.25= *41.97* 
*3x3x3 With Feet* 1:12.66, (1:28.75), (1:00.60), 1:17.52, 1:19.45 = *1:16.54*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (1:18.01), 1:28.27, 1:31.49, 1:22.98, (DNF) = *1:27.58*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* = *48* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* = *1:46.06 * 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay* = *4:39.71 * 
*Master Magic* 5.16, 5.38, (6.09), (5.06), 5.15 = *5.23*
*Clock* 18.02, 18.29, 17.78, (18.31), (14.93) = *18.03* 
*MegaMinx* 1:48.30, 1:53.58, 1:59.16, (1:59.16), (1:33.48)= *1:53.68 *
*PyraMinx* 7.23, (4.16), 5.19, (9.08), 8.63 = *7.02*
*Square-1* 52.10, (46.87), 52.78, (57.04), 53.29 = *52.72*
*Skewb* (17.17), 18.85, 17.28, (23.34), 18.56 = *18.23* 


FMC:


Spoiler



L2 F D2 F' L 
[y'][x'] 
F R2 F U F' U R2 U' R' 
L' U' L F' L F L' 
U2 R' U' R2 B' R' 
[y]
R2 U R' U R Dw' R U' R' F 
U' F' U' F2 U F U F U2 F U'


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 4, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF 1:18.79 DNS
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:39.25 10:06.51 8:55.72
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF 13:25.19


----------



## okayama (Aug 5, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 18.61, 21.76, 20.73, (17.88), (23.59) = 20.37
1st: PLL skip, 4th: full-step

*4x4x4*: 1:41.66, (1:52.13+), 1:28.39, 1:42.63, (1:20.12) = 1:37.56
NP, DP, PP, PP, PP

*7x7x7*: 7:51.64, (8:19.63), 7:11.06, (6:54.25), 7:34.77 = 7:32.49
1st: pop, 2nd: 2-wing-edges-swap algo miss

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:32.29, DNSy, DNSy = 3:32.29

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [13:23.86], DNSy, DNSy = DNF
1st: Off by 3 edges. memo 7:59.53

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 27:25.72, DNS, DNS = 27:25.72
1st: New PB! (memo: 16 min or so) http://twitpic.com/61r0bk

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/6 (60:00.00) memo 45:52
1st try for 6 cubes, not good 
5th: unsolved, set-up miss. 6th: solved but not in time. http://twitpic.com/61y4vb

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 28 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 B' U' B' D B' U L B D' B F' L B R2 B' U2 R'
Solution: F D2 L' D2 L2 D F U2 F D R' U L R' F R F2 L2 F R F' L2 F L' U F U F'

Skeleton found at my 1st try. maybe within 3 min.

1st square: F D2 L'
2x2x2 block: D2 L2 D2
Siamese 2x2x2: D' F U2 F D
Make tripod: R' U L R' F R F' * R L' U2
All but 3 corners: U' F U F'

Insert at *: F' L2 F R F' L2 F R'

I found another looks-nice start:

D2 R2 F B' U2 F' U R2

but couldn't find a good finish in time.





guusrs said:


> fmc: 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Guus, your every compliment excites/encourages me. 
I have a hunger to achieve Sub 30 at the next competition.
And congrats on your short solution this time.

And welcome back Teemu.
You got Sub 30 five times in official competitions, amazing!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.59, 9.40, 8.29, 7.98, 6.37 = *7.95*
*3x3x3:* 23.32, 21.95, 33.12, 25.12, 24.27 = *24.24*
*4x4x4:* 1:19.56, 1:21.11, 1:28.09, 1:22.41, 1:30.51 [P] = *1:23.87*
Comment: I whispered “Frank Morris” to my cube right before I started, which scared it into giving me what I think was my best average 3/5 ever. I guess it was wearing off at the end because I got that stupid PLL parity – the only parity in the whole average!
*5x5x5:* 2:28.25, 2:28.88, 2:38.24, 2:26.85, 2:29.17 = *2:28.77*
Comment: Just like with 4x4x4, 4 out of the 5 solves were fast enough to make combined finals at Nationals! We’ll see how it goes during the real thing.
*6x6x6:* 5:07.44 [O], 8:17.22 [P], 4:59.72, 5:23.21 [OP], 5:04.57 [O] = *5:11.74*
Comment: Very disappointing; it seems my differential lube is wearing down after just two weeks. Looks like I need to load it up again. Right now it has a terrible tendency to pop because it’s getting loose again.
*7x7x7:* 7:03.98, 6:45.50, 7:10.31, 6:45.55, 6:53.34 = *6:54.29*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 25.19, 25.42, DNF [31:46] = *25:19*
Comment: Third solve was completely scrambled.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:57.88, 1:28.45, 1:29.39 = *1:28.45*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:31.99, 4:41], DNF [8:30.31, 3:37], DNF [7:04.60, 3:19] = *DNF*
Comment: Awful! First one off by 2 centers, second one off by 2 centers and 3 wings, third one off by 3 centers.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 14:04.26 [7:13], 18:23.41 [10:29], 13:13.90 [6:17] = *13:13.90*
Comment: I guess this makes up for the bad 4x4x4 BLD solves. The second one was a horrible scramble – I noticed I spent 1:38 just choosing an orientation (which is ridiculous; if it takes more than 10 seconds you should just give up and pick one at random, but I just couldn’t seem to bring myself to do it).
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [33:02.12, 18:17]
Comment: Off by 16 inner X centers, 16 obliques, and 8 inner wings. They were all in strips of two or more; it seemed quite clear that somewhere during the solve I must have done u2 instead of d2 or d2 instead of u2; that could have explained all the mistakes.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *44:06.52* [23:19]
Comment: A good 7x7x7 BLD solve still feels so awesome when it happens. This really made me feel better after the terrible 4x4x4 BLD solves. Not quite a PB, but only a couple of minutes away.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/15 = 1 point, 60:00* [43:48]
Comment: Looks like 15 is still just too many for me. This one felt better than my 9/15 last week, though, because I was more successful with memorization; I just solved a little too slow. Cubes 1, 2, 3, and 7 were all left unsolved when I ran out of time, but I kept going afterward and solved them all successfully, so if it were not for the time limit, I would have had 12/15 in 70 minutes. Cube 15 was off by 2 corners and 2 edges, cube 8 was off by 4 corners, and on cube 6 I couldn’t remember the corners at all.
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.30, 46.81, 44.19, 44.08, 36.33 = *44.19*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:48.00, 2:19.80, 3:14.28, 3:08.11, 2:06.78 = *2:31.56*
Comment: Messed up Z perm on third one; messed up V perm on fourth one. Terrible.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:09.09, 1:43.61, 1:18.82, 1:44.54, 1:15.52 = *1:25.98*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*


Spoiler



D F’ B’ R2 D U2 L B U2 B L’ B’ U2 R D R’ U R D’ R’ B U F R U R’ U’ F’ L F’ L’ F2 U2 F’ U

2x2x2: D F’ B’ R2 D
2x2x3: U2 L B U2 B
3x cross: L’ B’ U’ . B
switch to inverse scramble:
4th pair: U’ F U2 F2 L F L’
pseudo OLL: F U R U’ R’ F’
insert at .: U’ R D R’ U R D’ R’
U’ U’ become U2 before insertion.


*2-4 relay:* *2:13.61*
*2-5 relay:* *4:49.68* [P]
*Magic:* 14.16, 15.91, 11.63, 11.02, 11.33 = *12.37*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Terrible this week. My youngest daughter beat me pretty handily! 
*Master Magic:* 4.38, 4.46, 4.94, 3.86, 3.90 = *4.25*
*Clock:* DNF [2:16.93, 0:34], 21.06, 16.78, 15.58, 15.50 = *17.81*
Comment: For BLD solve, a pin was halfway down on one turn while solving a corner – two clocks were off by 5.
*MegaMinx:* DNF [32:21.47, 17:57], 3:00.26, 3:21.30, 3:33.14, 2:56.90 = *3:18.23*
Comment: So close - BLD solve was off by just two corners twisted. 
*Pyraminx:* 1:42.91, 7.50, 14.16, 13.72, 16.46 = *14.78*
*Square-1:* 5:15.31 [2:56], 52.34 [P], 41.23 [P], 46.40 [P], 35.47 = *46.66*
Comment: BLD solve was case IA. I’m really starting to feel back in shape for square-1 BLD now. The speedsolving was terrible this week, though.
*Skewb:* 4:14.16 [2:56], 17.45, 19.61, 25.02, 19.49 = *21.37*

Rachel Hughey:
*Magic:* 7.02, 7.52, 6.27, 7.27, DNF = *7.27*
Comment: She was practicing for Nationals next week.


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 5, 2011)

*2x2x2* 7.14, 3.82, 5.73, 5.39, 2.33 = 4.98
*3x3x3* 16.62, 13.97, 18.47, 14.76, 14.34 = 15.24
*4x4x4* 1:21.78, 1:25.57, 1:13.08, 1:01.09,1:23.36 = 1:19.41
*5x5x5* 2:20.08, 2:09.51, 2:14.20, 2:09.03,1:55.77 = 2:10.91
*6x6x6* 4:12.55, 4:04.03, 4:06.19, 4:13.62, 4:33.43 = 4:10.79
*2x2x2 BLD* 32.41, 43.42, 36.43 = 32.41
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF, DNF, 2:55.52 = 2:55.42
The second one was also a success but the timer didn’t start.
*4x4x4 BLD* DNF(20:58.28), DNF(23:11.98), DNF(21:26.82) = DNF
The second and third attempts were both two corners off. 
*3x3x3 Multi BLD* 0/3 19:13.35 = DNF
Two were off by a two edges that were wrongly oriented. The other I screwed up a Y perm. 
*3x3x3 OH* 27.73, 34.32, 31.80, 27.05, 33.85 =31.13
*2-4* 1:33.95
 
*2-5* 4:02.01
*Magic* 1.81, 1.81, 2.19, 2.19, 1.63 = 1.94
*Megaminx* 1:02.08, 1:11.13, 1:06.33, 1:15.52,1:05.41 = 1:07.62
*Pyraminx* 10.67, 6.43, 10.96, 8.98, 7.53 = 9.06 
Really easy scrambles for Pyraminx this week
*Square-1* 31.18, 55.22, 43.38, 38.55, 50.36 = 44.10


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2011)

*2x2x2: *6.78 9.11 (10.21) 7.97 (3.94) = *7.95*
*3x3x3: *(25.66) 23.68 (13.31) 21.30 20.68 = *21.89*
*4x4x4: *1:24.47 (1:27.97) 1:17.59 (1:08.28) 1:22.90 = *1:21.65*
*5x5x5: *1:58.33 (2:11.56) 2:08.81 (1:56.24) 2:00.40 = *2:02.51*
*6x6x6: *4:13.94 (4:33.18) 4:00.78 4:14.33 (3:58.05) = *4:09.68 *
*7x7x7: *6:10.66 (5:27.15) 6:22.78 (6:46.65) 6:25.02 = *6:19.49*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:14.28 DNF 48.25 = *48.25*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(32.02) 38.40 36.30 39.86 (42.40) = *38.19*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *56.78 (45.55) 1:03.81 51.59 (1:04.72) = *57.39* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:50.43 = *1:50.43*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:33.65 = *3:33.65*
*Magic: *1.61 (2.46) 1.63 1.63 (1.55) = *1.62*
*Master Magic: *4.61 (3.81) 4.22 5.83 (5.84) = *4.89*
*Clock: *14.47 15.93 (14.02) 14.93 (17.30) = *15.11*
*MegaMinx: *2:52.21 2:47.75 (3:14.75) (2:30.46) 2:47.94 = *2:49.30*
*Pyraminx: *11.43 (5.55) (12.40) 11.80 12.03 = *11.75*
*Square-1: *47.05 1:04.02 (1:08.15) 1:05.46 (43.34) = *58.84*


----------



## njarmstrong (Aug 6, 2011)

2x2 - 14.56 14.21 (19.61) 17.18 (13.41) - *15.32*

3x3 - (32.72) 33.41 36.78 37.27 (37.61) - *35.82*

4x4 - 2:39.25, (2.32.46), 2:33.55, (2:58.19), 2:34.84 - *2:35.88*

2x3x4 Relay - *4:05:46*

Sorry for the late post.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 6, 2011)

*3x3:* 14.38 (11.08) (14.94) 14.06 12.31 => 13.58

*4x4:* 1:00.22 57.16 (53.35) 54.49 (1:03.66) => 57.29

*3x3 OH:* 31.20 (28.90) 30.62 31.34 (32.14) => 31.05

Haven't done this in a month or so.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 6, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (22:02), 18.34, (17.78), 20.81, 19.55 = *19.57*
_Not so good_
*5x5x5*: (2:22.65), (2:06.12), 2:07.54, 2:07.40, 2:13.81 = *2:09.58*
_Not so good_
*6x6x6*: (3:57.83), (3:47.20), 3:57.50, 3:52.06, 3:55.22 = *3:54.93*
_Not so good_

Overall: Not so good


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 6, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.17, 5.66, (6.60), 6.18, (4.11) = *5.67*
*3x3:* 15.76, 15.74, 13.12, (12.88), (DNF) = *14.87*
*4x4:* (58.95), (1:45.74), 1:11.94, 1:19.09, 1:07.69 = *1:12.91*
*5x5:* 2:28.86, (2:25.17), 2:35.19, (DNF), 3:23.34 = *2:49.13*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *2:02.99*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:06.65*
*3x3 OH:* (27.50), (30.78), 28.24, 28.33, 28.33 = *28.30*
*Pyraminx:* (12.35), (6.14), 7.26, 9.89, 9.79 = *8.98*
*Clock:* 19.88, 18.56, DNF, DNF, 15.74 = *DNF*

I performed ridiculously bad in BLD this week.

*2x2 BLD:* 20.37, DNF, DNF = *20.37* 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 48.72 = *48.72*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 11/12 (32:10.40)[19:50] = *10 points*
_Comment: I wanted to try something less than usual, I'll go back to bigger attempts next week._
*3x3 MTS:* DNF, DNF, DNF 1:51.89 DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: On the first 2 I applied the solution on the scrambled cube, on the last I slipped._


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 6, 2011)

*Cubenovice*

*FMC: 43 HTM*
Human Thistlethwaite



Spoiler



U’ F D’ L’ B (EO) 5
L’ U’ L’ D R2 D2 R’ D2 *L2* (edges and face) 14
*L* U L’ U L U2 L . (Sune for last three corners) 20
*F2 U* B2 (separate U/D corners) 23
U’ B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 (pair up corners) 31
F2 B2 D (fix bad edges, leave pseudo ending) 34
R’ L U2 R L’ (edge cycle magically solves part of pseudoness) 39
F2 (undo pseudoness, leaves three edges) 40
At . insert U’ D R2 D’ *U F2 *to cancel 3 moves U F2 F2 U = U2 to make 43

final solution:
U’ F D’ L’ B L’ U’ L’ D R2 D2 R’ D2 L’ U L’ U L U2 L U’ D R2 D’ U2 B2 U’ B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 D R’ L U2 R L’ F2 = 43 HTM



My apologies for the late entry, I did not have internet acces during our trip to the Eiffel region.

Welcome back Teemu!
Some nice solutions this week!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 6, 2011)

Results, congratulations Mike ;:

*2x2x2*(16)

 1.77 SimonWestlund
 3.33 chicken9290
 4.13 Yes, We Can!
 4.33 Mako
 4.88 emolover
 4.90 Edmund
 4.98 dimwmuni
 5.38 5BLD
 5.67 Zane_C
 5.75 Thunderbolt
 7.91 jave
 7.95 AvGalen
 7.95 Mike Hughey
 8.97 Selkie
 13.95 ardi4nto
 15.32 njarmstrong
*3x3x3 *(25)

 9.77 SimonWestlund
 12.51 chicken9290
 13.58 Evan Liu
 13.98 jzengg
 14.32 5BLD
 14.86 RoQRt
 14.87 Zane_C
 15.11 Alan Chang
 15.24 dimwmuni
 16.47 tozies24
 16.51 Mako
 19.13 cube fan
 19.18 mande
 19.30 Edmund
 19.57 Keroma12
 20.33 Thunderbolt
 20.37 okayama
 21.89 AvGalen
 23.21 Selkie
 24.24 Mike Hughey
 24.32 jave
 25.77 ThumbsxUpx
 29.92 ardi4nto
 35.82 njarmstrong
 1:53.50 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(15)

 46.91 SimonWestlund
 57.29 Evan Liu
 1:12.91 Zane_C
 1:17.42 emolover
 1:18.09 dimwmuni
 1:21.65 AvGalen
 1:22.22 Mako
 1:23.87 Mike Hughey
 1:37.56 okayama
 1:40.02 jave
 1:52.62 ardi4nto
 1:54.50 Selkie
 2:03.06 tozies24
 2:35.88 njarmstrong
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:33.60 SimonWestlund
 2:02.51 AvGalen
 2:09.58 Keroma12
 2:11.54 dimwmuni
 2:28.77 Mike Hughey
 2:47.65 Mako
 2:49.13 Zane_C
 3:09.91 jave
 3:36.93 Selkie
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:54.93 Keroma12
 4:09.68 AvGalen
 4:10.79 dimwmuni
 5:11.74 Mike Hughey
 5:31.69 Mako
 8:24.40 Selkie
*7x7x7*(5)

 6:19.49 AvGalen
 6:54.29 Mike Hughey
 7:32.49 okayama
 8:53.39 tozies24
 9:11.72 Mako
*3x3 one handed*(10)

 20.56 SimonWestlund
 28.30 Zane_C
 31.05 Evan Liu
 31.13 dimwmuni
 31.99 Alastaire
 31.99 masteranders1
 38.19 AvGalen
 41.97 Mako
 44.19 Mike Hughey
 1:06.10 ardi4nto
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:16.54 Mako
 2:31.56 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 10.32 SimonWestlund
 20.37 Zane_C
 25.19 Mike Hughey
 29.30 Yes, We Can!
 32.07 MatsBergsten
 32.41 dimwmuni
 35.61 Mako
 48.25 AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 48.72 Zane_C
 1:15.70 SimonWestlund
 1:18.79 cmhardw
 1:28.45 Mike Hughey
 1:33.51 MatsBergsten
 2:45.27 Mako
 2:55.52 dimwmuni
 3:32.29 okayama
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF jave
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:39.25 cmhardw
 7:35.74 MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

13:13.90 Mike Hughey
13:25.19 cmhardw
14:37.72 MatsBergsten
27:25.72 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

33:59.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

44:06.52 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

11/12 (32:10)  Zane_C
2/2 (10:50)  Mako
4/6 (60:00)  okayama
6/11 (58:08)  MatsBergsten
8/15 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
0/3 (19:13)  dimwmuni
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 57.39 AvGalen
 1:25.98 Mike Hughey
 1:27.58 Mako
 DNF Zane_C
*2-3-4 Relay*(7)

 1:08.14 SimonWestlund
 1:33.95 dimwmuni
 1:46.06 Mako
 1:50.43 AvGalen
 2:02.99 Zane_C
 2:13.61 Mike Hughey
 3:04.06 Selkie
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:38.72 SimonWestlund
 3:33.65 AvGalen
 4:02.01 dimwmuni
 4:06.65 Zane_C
 4:39.71 Mako
 4:49.68 Mike Hughey
 7:32.14 Selkie
*Magic*(4)

 1.62 AvGalen
 1.94 dimwmuni
 7.27 Rachel Hughey
 12.37 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(3)

 4.25 Mike Hughey
 4.89 AvGalen
 5.23 Mako
*Skewb*(2)

 18.23 Mako
 21.37 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(6)

 15.11 AvGalen
 17.81 Mike Hughey
 18.03 Mako
 23.31 Selkie
 2:52.87 ardi4nto
 DNF Zane_C
*Pyraminx*(6)

 3.66 SimonWestlund
 7.02 Mako
 8.98 Zane_C
 9.06 dimwmuni
 11.75 AvGalen
 14.78 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(5)

 51.49 SimonWestlund
 1:08.36 dimwmuni
 1:53.68 Mako
 2:49.30 AvGalen
 3:18.23 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(4)

 44.10 dimwmuni
 46.66 Mike Hughey
 52.72 Mako
 58.84 AvGalen
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

26 guusrs
28 okayama
28 Stini
29 irontwig
35 Mike Hughey
35 mande
39 5BLD
43 Cubenovice
48 Mako
54 emolover
DNF  ardi4nto

*Contest results*

237 Mike Hughey
175 Mako
173 Zane_C
155 SimonWestlund
154 dimwmuni
141 AvGalen
112 MatsBergsten
92 okayama
56 Evan Liu
50 5BLD
49 Selkie
44 chicken9290
42 emolover
40 jave
39 ardi4nto
39 cmhardw
39 Keroma12
35 tozies24
33 mande
28 Edmund
25 jzengg
24 Yes, We Can!
23 RoQRt
22 Thunderbolt
21 guusrs
21 Alan Chang
20 Stini
18 irontwig
17 cube fan
14 njarmstrong
14 Cubenovice
10 masteranders1
10 Alastaire
7 ThumbsxUpx
3 Rachel Hughey


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 6, 2011)

You missed my 2x2 results; sorry, I wrote _2x2 slowturning_ instead of _2x2_.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes said:


> You missed my 2x2 results; sorry, I wrote _2x2 slowturning_ instead of _2x2_.


 
No, you did not . If you had it would have worked. 
The program needs the event name to be first on a line, so 

*2x2 slowturning * works but
*slowturning 2x2* does not. 

Anyhow your result is in now .


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 7, 2011)

why did you dnf my results for 2x2 and 3x3 for the week of 2011-31


----------



## Shortey (Aug 7, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> why did you dnf my results for 2x2 and 3x3 for the week of 2011-31


 
because you wrote your results with brackets and ****


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> why did you dnf my results for 2x2 and 3x3 for the week of 2011-31


 
Yes, Morten is correct. Brackets "[ ]" are normally used for times that does not count, like memo times in BLD
and DNF times that are invalid but still can be interesting. So the result compilation program just skips everything
within brackets . Your results are in now.

EDIT:
@dimwmuni: yes that's it. Your relay is in the results now .


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 8, 2011)

I just realized that you missed my 2-4 relay time.
It is probably because I didn't put a space between the 2-4 and the time.
Sorry.


----------

